# Unmerging PPP caused network to be broken - Help?!

## Eagle3386

Hey guys!  :Very Happy: 

I was *very* stupid, because since some weeks I'm using a Fritz!Box which offers DHCP.

Therefore - at least I thought so - I could unmerge rp-pppoe and ppp.

But since I did this, I can't connect to the internet anymore - trying "emerge ppp" failed due to no connection.  :Sad: 

The only thing I'm wondering about, is the output of ifconfig which shows me eth0 and a valid IP (this means, I got an IP which looks like the ones I usually get  :Wink: ).

Please help me, I *need* my internet-connection due to I'm the official translator of the German language-pack for Kuroo and there's a new version coming soon which I have to translate. So that's why I *really* need your help!

Thanks in advance,

 Martin..  :Smile: 

----------

## JPMRaptor

Get on another box and download the ppp source files to /usr/portage/distfiles.  That is the only thing a connection is needed for during an emerge.  Or if you have an install CD handy follow the steps to get into the chroot environment (basically just setup networking, mount your disks, and run chroot) and try emerging from there.

----------

## Eagle3386

Yes, I got an install-CD and therefore I've chosen this way.

The problem is that dhcpd is running fine, an IP is given to the notebook from the Fritz!Box, too. But after chroot doing "emerge ppp" will result in several "name resolution"-error messages and even "ping google.de" fails.  :Sad: 

Is there any thing I've missed? - Your other suggestion with the "other box"-stuff is quiet difficult due to I only got Gentoo installed on the notebook and therefore I'd like to do the "install-CD"-way..  :Wink: 

Kindly regards,

 Martin..  :Smile: 

----------

## Eagle3386

Ok, due to no further help was given, I was forced to try again and again and ...  :Sad: 

Anyway, I've found a solution!  :Very Happy:  - To help others having the same (or an equal problem), this is my walkthrough:

1. Boot from the Live-CD, mount your drives and then do chroot to /mnt/gentoo as stated in the install-doc of Gentoo.org

2. If /usr/portage/distfiles lists some ppp-packages copy the needed ones (maybe you need ppp-dhcpc just like me..  :Wink: ) to / - OR, if the files aren't there, copy them from the Live-CD (yes, that will install probably not the newest version, but you want your connection back and "emerge sync" will work afterwards, so don't worry..  :Wink:   :Very Happy: ).

3. Extract the archive(s) and go into the ppp-2.X.X-directory. - Do "./configure", "make all" and "make install" afterwards.  :Smile: 

4. In my case, there was a "resolv.conf-eth0.sv" inside of /etc. That file contained the stuff given from my DHCP-box..  :Wink: 

If that's not true in your case, then enter the needed stuff into the /etc/resolv.conf.  :Smile: 

5. Finally do "emerge ppp" (or "USE="dhcp" emerge" ppp if you need DHCP-support..  :Wink: ).

6. Done!  :Very Happy: 

If you've got any problems with this, feel free to post or to contact me!  :Smile: 

Kindly regards,

 Martin..  :Very Happy: 

----------

